# Best way to seal new Chimney through Metal Roofing



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Flexible roofing boot with proper sealant. I take it this is in a spot where snow will not bother enough to need a cricket.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

I have not decided how far from the peak the Chimney will come out so I may need a snow shield. What brand of flex boot would you recommend and also what would be the best sealant?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Here are examples of various methods. I only use sealants/caulks to provide seperation between the sheets to disrupt capilary action. 
I've seen those boots, but never found a use for them yet.
http://rcs.si-sv2628.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=598&file=4434&s=0


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Here is the most common boots used to flash pipes here in AK.
make sure that you get a hi-temp one. http://www.dlm.co.nz/dektite.html


Keith


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Keith.
I will have to find out who sells the Dektite in BC. They look like the best sealing products I have seen.


----------

